# Full Moon Offshore Madness



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Full Moon Offshore Madness
The full moon for November is 11/06/14 @ 5:22 P.M. We will be fishing two days after the full of the moon. 'Full Moon Offshore Madness" should be in full swing. Will it Be? Only one way to find out...Join us as we find out together. First thing first, let's make sure we have plenty of very lively pin fish:

We will be fishing 100 miles off beautiful Madeira Beach, Florida. See you Sunday morning John's Pass Bridge; we are out of here:

A severe Arctic Blast is headed towards the Sunshine state. Temperatures Saturday are predicted to plunge all the way down into the high sixties. We will survive:

This is our Florida in November:

One A.M. Saturday morning. Captain Garett Hubbard sounds 'Battle stations!' But Captain, it's below 70 out there. Have a heart. Up!
It's not too cold for the mangrove snapper; they are ready for an early breakfast:

Finally, our old sun decides to make an appearance. There is really something special about sunrise 100 miles deep into the very heart of the Gulf of Mexico; the heavens are on fire. Stunning:

The 'fire' up-above reminds us of food. We in the South take great pride in the culinary art of cooking, and eating. Jersey Girl, the fish are hungry, and so are we. What's for breakfast? How does hot biscuits smothered in Country sausage gravy, eggs, and pan sausage sound? Jersey Girl, bring it on!

Are the fish still hungry? 


Ms. Lisa Skovron, Tampa, Florida:

Mr. Antoni Fedor, fishing out of spot # 14:



The mangrove snapper are still hungry. The 'Madness' continues:







The deep water, delicious eating, vermilion snapper have returned in force. They, along with mangos, provide meals fit for a king; fit for a Florida Fisherman:

Talk about an over-flowing fish box:

Gags will fit in nicely with that mountain of snapper:
Mr. Roger Poulin:

Mr.John Martin gives 100% all the time. King fish, snapper, and now:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Time for the big test. Can Mr. Kenneth Bowman, Clarksville, Tennessee, catch our hard fighting gag grouper? Or will this brave young man from the, 'Queen City of the Cumberland' be overpowered? Remember Kenny, you are representing the, 'Gateway to the New South.' Any more doubts? This is gag number two:

Mr. Eddie Sumrall, remember sir, NOAA can 'prove' that red grouper stocks are in terrible shape:

How about some action from a real speed demon. Eugene, that's a nice king:

Dan has been dragged from one end of the Florida Fisherman to the other. What a fight. Finally! Quick, the gaff. It takes both Will & Kyle to subdue this toothy speedster:



Dinner time; we are starved. Time for that very special Tammy steak dinner with all the trimmings. What a meal! Let's eat, take a hot shower, and hit our bunks. We have been fishing for almost twenty hours. We are tired; I mean really tired. Take us home Captain John. Take us home Coach.
6 A. M. Sunday morning:
Lisa is so proud:


Captain Garett Hubbard weighs in Dan's king at a whopping forty-five pounds:

John's monster hit the scales @ forty pounds:

The in the money jack pot grouper weighed 12.5 pounds; the snapper 7.5:

Will 'Full Moon Offshore Madness' be in 'full swing?'
Well!



This is not only fishing season, but hunting season as well. When not on the water, I am in hot pursuit of the Florida wild boar. Must admit, I am proud of this trophy. Be sure to check out, 'Turn Back the Clock Hog Hunting.' Read the story; see the pictures & video of the trip. (Hunting Forum) 
Florida in November...Fishing or hunting? Why choose? Let's do both.
Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice report as always Bob! Thanks for another great trip.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Another nice report and nice shot placement on that piggy...


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks guys. You are the reason I do what I do.
Shot placement; Got tired of tracking down wounded hogs. In addition, it's really not that much fun being chased by one. That head shot puts them on the ground & keeps them there. Going hogging again 12/8. Will provide a full report. Thanks again! Bob


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Amazing report and catch like always captain!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you so very much. It takes many hours on the boat & at home to furnish these detailed reports. You make every minute time well spent. 

Will did an excellent job of gaffing John's king:


----------

